# What did you name your sheep?



## MorrisonCorner

Somebody has a sheep named "Baaa b" which I think is a riot... I have named a sheep:

Fudge Baa (solid morrit (brown) ewe) and I have a ewe lamb named "Marmalade" who has evolved into "Marmalady" because she's such a dainty white thing: she was born hard and came out neon orange. I have a moorit ewe lamb I named "Espresso" and her twin brother is "Hamish McBean."

What have you named your sheep?


----------



## jassytoo

Polly and Esther


----------



## shepmom

Ram-Ram, Frisky, Cassie, Heidi, Sandy and the most recent one--named by dh is Billy.


----------



## MorrisonCorner

jassytoo said:


> Polly and Esther


Ok THAT is funny. My father knew sheep named Briggs and Stratton because they were used to clear slopes!


----------



## Ross

Rams get names here for sure, we've had Caandian 
Arcotts rams named Johnny Canuck, Beaver, Chip and Chip 2, Polypay rams named Tex (from Alberta), Junior, and Elliot, A Hampshire named Hampster, A Cheviot named Ford, Rideau Arcotts, named Hershey, Rid-iot, (the idiot) a half Rideau named Night and cripes I'm forgetting lots of rams too, like all my suffolks and dorset rams over the years! Ewes have being named Babe (yeah after the movie pig) "Uuuugly" a PB Canadian Arcott ewe, Harley and Davidson (two horned Dorset sisters) Greedy greenie, Purple urple, Sunshine ( a little suffolk X bottle babe), Chrissy (guess why or rather her birthday) and again forgetting too many. Most don't get names unless they breakout and we have rules about posting such names!


----------



## MichaelK

Our two older Katahdin rams are Winston, a yearling and Churchill who is four. The 3 new boys we are keeping are Russel, Quentin and Theodore. We have Katie (Katahdin),Bernice and the Silver Surfer ( white silver hair!) as the only breeding ewes with names. The first ewe lamb this year is 'Primula'.
Oh I forget we have Mufalda, (the witch girl in Italian) who is the wildest ewe of the bunch with an equally crazy wild ewe lamb, Sabrina,the teenage witch!!!


----------



## mawalla

Our rams' names, past and present, are Coco, Bert, Rambo, and Dodge. The ewes' names are June Bug, her daughters are Midge and Butterfly and her ram son is Monarch. We have a Peanut who's daughter is Shelly (Peanut Shell). The day they are born have given us some names, too, with Sunday, Tuesday and Friday. The big girl was Tank,(may she rest in peace :waa: ), her son is Patton, her daughter is Ridgetop who has a daughter named Tank Top. There is a Cotton, a Fluff, and a Puffball. The lone survivor of quads is named Lucky, (my personal favorite sheep, BTW) Sugar Pie and Honey Bun are not sweet as their names imply. We have a Cool Chick and a Barbie. A lost ear tag gave us the name "Was 17". We have a Hock Spot and the 10th lamb born one year was named Hamilton. 

The names always have some meaning to me and my kids and it is fun to come up with them. I know everyone by name but my husband can barely tell the black sheep from the white sheep! :haha:


----------



## LeahN

Our rams are Hunter, Surprise, an unnamed ram, and a ram lamb I'm keeping that I call Tank since he grew so fast and looked like a tank. We have some named ewes...Star and Spring are bottle lambs from this spring, and Spotty is a dorset/rambouillet cross with some black dots on her nose. Some of the Lincolns came with names....Sandrene and Lee Smith. Thats eight named sheep out of about 60...not too many have names! The unnames ram should have a name though!
Leah


----------



## Sarah J

My children named our lambs this spring: Black Pearl, Captain Jack, and Elizabeth. They want a Will but I wouldn't let them name the wether that - he's going in our freezer so I named him Lamb Chop...  

The two older ewes are Embers (her face is speckled like she stuck her head in a fireplace and got covered with ashes!) and Suzie-Q.

-Sarah


----------



## woolfool

> Somebody has a sheep named "Baaa b" which I think is a riot... 

We have "Baaa"b at work, It is short for Robert. Our girls are Nel, Clara, Phoebe, Ethel, Rachel, Flossie and Molly. In our first flock (dogs killed them) we had Meriwether who was a wether, hahaha. And I am just waiting for the chance to name a ewe - Eudora 

Victoria


----------



## Maura

The corriadale X merino twins are named Carmen (her) Santiago (him) their lamb is Craft Basket, named after the shop I work at because I had to bring her to work with me her first day.

The Black ewes are named:
Mares eat oats
Does eat oats, and
Little Lambs eat ivey
(you have to run the words together and sing them)


----------



## qwerty

My girls are Little Lulu and her daughter Ruby Tuesday(both red in color) Targhee Xs and Bessie Ann and her daughter Lily Marlene, Suffolk Xs. The ram is a Lincoln named Big Boy after my cousin.


----------



## spinnDrSandy

We have Mildred,mother of Mary Margaret and Little Abner. Agnes is mother of Joseph and his father is Walter. Molly and Dasiey are our shetland ewes with Alice Jane, Molly's daughter. Our Shetland ram is Oscar. And then there is Goofie Rufie. When she was given to us she had white muscle disease and pneumonia. By the time we got her well, her legs were damaged and she looks Goofie, but she is our sweetheart.


----------



## russellsmom

Our two Katahdin girls are named Roxy and Tinkerbelle.


----------



## Marcee

i wanted to name our little guy Baba Ganoush, after the eggplant dip, but my kids didn't want him named after food (i thought the name was a riot, and would have just called him Ganoush) so instead we named him after a dutch guy we used to know, Janusz. it is pronounced "Yanoosh". he is a sweetie.

if you care, the goats are fern, ivy and thistle.

the dog is lilly.

the horse is fenna.

and i'll stop there.


----------



## Polly in NNY

Marissa, Syrah, Meringue, Mystique, Miribou, Reyna, Abby, Brooke, Earl, Sally, Mirage, Matisse, Winsome, Rory, Scout, Oliver, Scout, Mary (had a little lamb), Marmalade, Kelly, Karob, Jess, and the list goes on and on and ....


----------



## John Hill

Years ago, my two pet lambs were call Anne and Betsy, coincidently the King's two daughters were named Anne and Elizabeth.


----------



## Ross

Wasn't it Margaret and Elizabeth? The Kings daughters I mean.


----------



## Lisa A

Our new ones are Little Bo Sheep and Macy Brown, and we had a Dolly... the 
sheep we've raised for meat have been Stu, Lambchop, Kabob (Bob for short), 
BaaBaa (as in baa baa black sheep, have you any wool), Grilliam and Sloppy 
Joe (yes, there's a theme here...)


----------



## prhamell

We have the "Powder Puff Girls"... Bubbles, Blossom and Buttercup. The ram we had to get rid of last year was called Jo-Jo (Mo Jo Jo Jones, the evil monkey nemisis of the Powder Puff Girls). Now we just go down the alphabet and my girls pick names. This year was the letter "C". With a 6 and a 3 year old, we get some interesting names. Can't wait till the baby starts in naming them too. I was actually allowed to name the new ram Otto. Becky


----------



## HesterDaddy

My ewe is named Ewe-lah and the Ram was actually named by the owner who sold him to me as a lamb and her kids had bottle raied him, naming him after the cow in City Slickers... Norman.


----------



## lisarichards

We got our pre-registered Icelandic sheep pre-named, and the ewe names are pretty normal (Fiona and Kaytla) but the ram is Sue, which I think is great but I find a lot of people don't get it. I guess they never listened to Johnny Cash. We named all five lambs, but the only one that's funny is that I have one pretty blonde one who is such a major flirt that I named her Marilyn.

My Shetlands were all named when I got them, and I should have wondered about a little yearling ram named Panic, huh?


----------



## bergere

That's a lot of good names









For the Rams and wethers, I used Scottish names.
For the Ewes,, names of flowers and the like.


----------



## Cat

Back in the day I named my holstein cows after flowers, Dahlia, Daisy, and a bull calf was dandelion but we called him dande for short. My sheep are Kix (she used to kick with her front feet while bottle-feeding.) Pepsi (my mother's a huge Pepsi fan.) Tiny (premie who I brought into the house to rescue.) Tiara, Anastasia (Romanov...thought it was appropriate.) Cody, and Suzy aka Suzy Quzy. The old ram was Buster. Haven't named the two new lambs or 3 other ewes that aren't as tame as the others and are all quite similar...well, actually one is the "dog-bit ewe" lol as she was...yep, you guessed it! :haha: It is "TINY, KIX, PEPSI" that get's the girls to come in from the pasture. That, a whistle, and clapping.


----------



## Shahbazin

Even mine that are registered with a number have at least a "call name" - (I just can't go out & yell, "Here, 9840!") My rams are Leo & Rory, my wethers are Charm & Griffon (Grif's an Angora goat), & my ewes are Morwin, Annabel (twin of Edgar, by Ravenhill Comet), Cynarra, Cynder (a black ewe out of Cynarra), Delilah (twin of Samson), Luna (sister to Moth, of the same line as Gypsy, Hawk & Tiger), & Charlotte.


----------



## opus

Breakfast, Lunch and Supper


----------



## quiet mountain farmer

My first four were Tessa, Taffy, Tulip and LeRoy. Their children are: Bounce, Tigger, Quinn and Abram. Their grandchildren are yet un-named. Twin boys, and twin girls.

But I consider Ewe-la is a winner!


----------



## kesoaps

Dolly, Freedom and Jasmine are the three I bought last year. We kept one lamb, Licorice. We've got two more coming next month which were named Victory and Truth. My faovorite name that DD came up with this spring was for a black ram lamb...Stove Pipe.


----------



## luvewes

We name all our brood ewes. Their lambs recieve a name that starts with the two first letters of their moms name. We have alot of fun coming up with new names!


----------



## highlands

MorrisonCorner said:


> What have you named your sheep?


Ewe 1.
Ewe 2.
Ewe 3...etc.

I know... so imaginative... 

Our pigs are named:
Big Pig.
Little Pig.
Middle Pig.
Soviet Pig - she has a hammer & scicle birth mark on her butt.

Cheers,

-Walter
in Vermont


----------



## netti424eva

We named our twin lambs Edward and Edwina, after a book of the same name, its about two emus. Ann is (Queen) Elizabeth's daughter, and Margaret was her sister, she died a couple of years ago.


----------



## fordson major

we had a BIG sufolk ram once named arnie (swatzaneger)and a cheviot named ford .every year a bunch get named but by the time they fit in some time forget them! use that generic name ross thought of. last year had cirque,an abandoned black with white boots and a ring on her head , cornflake,tiny,and midge there were others just forgot in the mist of time!also have a BLACK RAM named LAMBorgini !other generic is "pepperette"


----------



## Guest

We've got a ram lamb that we named Rama Lamba Ding Dong  We call him Ding Dong for short, and it fits. We haven't named the 9 ewes, but the big one with the fuzzy butt we usually call fuzz butt 

Frogdog


----------



## Firethorn

We had a little dwarf goat named Ninni. Two turtles , Mack and Adamia. Two bassets Ma and Pa. Pyr mix Koda. Yorkey, Midget. Many others but those are the best. 
I have a name for my dream dog, Nanook. Havent yet found a dog worthy of the name.  
Mrs C.


----------



## mawalla

Our surviving lambs that were born to our ewe, Lucky, on Tuesday have been named Charm, Crystal and Pearl.


----------



## animal_kingdom

Thistle: with ram lamb Alfred born 3/29/05
Waffles
Red Neck - she does really have a red neck
Carpet
Heads - because she likes being scratched on the head...?
Big Mama

Should be interesting to see what the rest of the babies will be named.

Goats: 
Ivy: no offspring yet
Josephina : Timothy, Titus,Shirt,Pants
Dixie:Terah,Skinny Man
Daisey: Chocolate Mousse, Daffodil
Snow White: Bubbles, Tibni, Tinkerbell
Violet: Adelaide
Spice: Pepper
Sugar: Honey

Dogs: Great Pyrs
Goliath
Lydia

Children...too many to name...LOL


----------



## HunterTed

Barbado ewes- Granny, Megan, Cocoa, Gretchen, Abbey, and Little Bit.
Barbado Ram- Diesel
Barbado Ram lamb- Bubba
Goat-Precious
Their Great Pyrenees guardian-Tug


----------



## lj_sunshine

I only have one ewe. I named her Polly. Then she went under my sons truck and had a diesel stain on her back. He renamed her Polly Lam Diesel.

Loris


----------



## james dilley

When I had sheep I named them after FOOD. But I had a race horse named Scrap Iron.She was a racing quarterhorse. ,All calves are named for food too.


----------



## Snomama

We have the wonderful pleasure of having six girls (children that is) so, much to my dhs dismay EVERYTHING on our farm must have a name immediately!

We have a full grown GP named Snobelle and a pup named Lucy
Basset named Bonnie (getting a male in August to be named Clyde)

Jacob ewes named: Emma & Erma (twins)
Rachel, Leah, Tootsie, and Esther
Lambs born this year named :  Moira, Curly Top (has an afro!), Annabelle, SweetPea, Sweetheart (has a black heart under each eye), and Larry, Moe, and Curly Joe (triplett rams)

We do not own a ram, but borrow one from a friend. The one we borrowed this year was named Samson and was just gorgeous. Our lambs have been beautiful!

Our Goats are mostly named for flowers w/ a few exceptions
the 2yo nannies are Stripe, Brown Bessie, and Peanut Butter
the billy goat is named Wille the Billie
the yearlings are Lily, Daisy, and Iris
the wethers we bought at the sale barn b/c told they were nannies are John and Micheal
the new ones are Rosie, Violet, Jane, Hollyhock

My dh is determined to buy some ear tags  He can never remember who is who and it frustrates him that we all have it down!


----------



## CCSheep

I have rams, Curly, Moe and Larry = The Three Stooges. 
Jami B.
Ellensburg, WA


----------



## Snomama

Aren't sheep so much fun? We love thinking up new names, actually the girls like to name them!


----------



## jacobs

My first ewe was Lamby, then we got Lars and LLy (elle). We had this L thing going, but the next ewe was Hadda ( as in Mary had a little lamb). Then we had Larry, Story Book, Twister, Button, Lambchop, Rambo, Leggs and Yarn. After that, we gave up. The rest are just called sheep.


----------



## Ross

I like Hadda, I might just borrow that one!!


----------



## HunterTed

I had a Barbado wether once that I let my 3 year old cousin name. He called him Eater Eater. Going to pick up 2 nubian/boer cross nannies tommorrow that I bought named Polly and Jill.


----------



## MorrisonCorner

Since the only reason I'm going to be able to get into the lambing shed this year without chewing down pain pills by the handful is my physical therapist we've decided to name our first lamb this season...

PT!

If it is a twin, the second one is going to be... CC!


----------



## AnnaS

I just have one sheep, a bottle lamb that was supposed to go in the freezer... now he's a pet.
I thought about naming him Mitschke after my favorite radio personality (aka The Black Sheep of Broadcasting) but this sheep is so mentally slow it seemed like an insult.

He's a Scottish Blackface/Jacob cross, black with a badger face, so he has the uncreative name of Badger.


----------



## HunterTed

HunterTed said:


> Barbado ewes- Granny, Megan, Cocoa, Gretchen, Abbey, and Little Bit.
> Barbado Ram- Diesel
> Barbado Ram lamb- Bubba
> Goat-Precious
> Their Great Pyrenees guardian-Tug


Since I made this post I have had animals going in and out of my place. So here is an updated list. LOL Gonna keep all these. Still got 3 more to buy when I find what I want.

Barbado ewes- Granny, Megan, and Cocoa 
Barbado ewe lambs-Gretchen and Little Bit
Barbado ram- Diesel
Barbado ram lamb- Stretch

Boer nannies- Polly, Jill, and Precious
Boer billy- Boss

Their Great Pyrenees guardian-Tug


----------



## Ross

Just bumping a few posts so they hopefully won't get pruned


----------



## punksheepshower

LAMBS:
Harley, Apatche (big white PATCH on his head), Cherokee, Stormy, Diesel, Tank, Monster, Shadow
GOATS: i dont have any goats but these are the names of the ones in our barn
Chawctaw, grahm, malachi, jesus(hey-zuse, not jesus. lol) jj, hector, lil guy (R.I.P)
PIGS: i know wrong place but hey, might as well name them all
sassy, elle may, oakly, ginger, tyson, arnie (R.I.P), Bubbles Domino


----------



## BertaBurtonLake

Our Katahdins will arrive here Independence Day weekend. We are getting 2 ewes and a Ram. We have already named them. The ewes are Crimson (a little red ewe with a white tail and face) and Clover (an all white ewe) after the song and the ram will be Beau (as in "our ram, Beau")

~Berta


----------



## Auric

Lamb-chop, Gyro, and Mint Jelly!

DW calls them The Three Stooges.


----------



## Goat Freak

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> We just have "Rameo and his Ewe-liets".



That is soooo cute, it really did make me laugh out loud. :goodjob: :goodjob: 

Our goats names are:
Fullblood Boer Does- Queenie, Mitzi, CeeCee, and Liza & Patches(twins)
Fullblood Boer Buck-Yohaan 
Fullblood Boer Buckling- Cozmo
Fullblood Boer Doeling- Gabby
94% Boer Doeling- Princess
94% Boer Buckling- Paco( he is Princess's twin brother, he is being sold)
Mutt does- Clara and Toria
Mutt Bucks- Gus and Lucky( Lucky is lucky because he ain't lucky)
Mutt Doelings- Tina & Lola(part of triplets, they're brother was sold), and Twilight(her twin sister, Twilight was born first, died 16 hours before she was born, Twilight is being sold because she is unfriendly) 
Goats we have sold or traded- Zues, Jacob & Joseph(twins), and David(Lola and Tina's Triplet Brother)

The cows are:
All of them are mutts- Annie, Angel, Sparkle, Jodie, and Angie & Magie(we bottle fed Angie and Magie), we might also buy a Bull that we will name Little Yellow Jacket.
Cows that have been sold- Gabriel, Demetrious, BamBam(my two year old sister named him when she could barley speak), and Little Girl (we would have kept her but she would not grow) Shawn, (all were steers except Little Girl)

Our Dogs are- Duke Maximillion H.( a yellow male lab) and Daisy Mae H.( a black female lab)

We also have a Bearded Dragon named Jak.


Other pets no longer with us include Fred a Water Dragon(we named her before we found out she was a girl), Freddy the Bullfrog(we raised him from a tadpole), Michelangelo the Grass Snake, Valentine the Red Rat Snake, (Golith, Demona, Stockings, Stripes, and about 20 other Leopard Frogs), About 20 Common brown lizards including Butthead the Biter, a couple of Green Anoles, a Chameleon or two(common), (many Pauls and Kathys, and one Angel, Minnie, and Big Bertha(all Gold fish), some Emerald tree Skinks including Spikes, about three glass lizards including pretty girl and vicous murderer(he killed all the others), and Jed and Shirly( ring snakes that had to go due to my mother). 

Well I'm no longer going to Bore you, so that's it, but we do name my grandparents cows too.


----------



## Ronney

I don't actively name my sheep because I have too many but the odd ones get handles attached to them.

A triplet born unable to walk for the first week of his life ended up being called Legless.

A twin that I helped into the world came out with a wizened up face and she's called Monkey Face. 

Popeye has one black eyelid making his eye look... well Popeyed. And Sinbad only had one eye.

And of course, there is the inevitable Lambie.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## chickengumbo39

Our 2 wether lambs are Remington & Winchester....my son is into hunting, can you tell?!!


----------



## MaKettle

I have five Black Welsh Mountain sheep. One has horn buds. Other than that, they are identical. So they are named Sheep. As in "C'mon, Sheep", stupid Sheep, pretty little Sheep, etc.

Same with chickens. One buff orp looks amazingly like another BO, so all are named Chicken.

Guess what we named the white broadbreasted turkeys? :baby04:


----------



## havenberryfarm

I don't have any sheep yet, but thanks to you I now have about 50 ideas for names that my kids can choose from LOL. 
Our goats are named Violet, Ginger, Ruby and Princess Grace. Our buck is named Magnum. 
We have chickens too numerous to mention, but some of the best names are Robin (red breasted cockeral), Leopard, Buddy, Prince Charming, and Phoenix for the boys. We did have a George and Laura, but George went to live with the neighbor. For the girls we have Lily, Bitsy Betsy, Rebecca Rose, Sunshine, Buffy, Fluffball, Mischief, Nefertiti, Amelia Earhart, Shreck, Kayla, Tiny, and Luna. Oh. We also have a boy named John who was raised in the bathroom.


----------



## len

quads named Missy, Chrissy, Handsome Jack and Lazarus (living proof that you can resuscitate a lamb with mouth to mouth)


----------



## Nina

My DH and I had a sort of disagreement and I thought you folks could help settle it. We haven't had any sheep (yet). DH thought that sheep would come when you called them. I told him that most dogs aren't going to bother to come unless well trained or they thought you had a very worthwhile snack. So I figured sheep wouldn't come either. Since y'all are talking about their names, do any of you have sheep that come when you call them. (Why would anyone want a sheep herding dog if they'd just come???)
(Thanks!!!)


----------



## kesoaps

I'm pretty sure Dolly knows her name...but even if she didn't, she'd come. She's certian there's a treat in every pocket that passes!


----------



## betty modin

I only have 5 sheep, all shetlands. They are adorable and spoiled rotten! They all know their names and come when they are called-especially if I'm heading toward the barn. They love cookies and corn and alfalfa and will crowd around with great greed to get those treats. They also attack any wheel barrow or garden cart that passes throught the field 'just in case' (this after my sister decided to take the mown grass into the field for the geese-who didn't get much). As a group I just call "Sheep, Sheeep, Sheeep" and walk out to see where they are.They come running. They also like to stay where they can see me when I work outdoors. They especially love to tease the dogs by coming right up to the fences and just standing there.
As individuals, they all have names. The four ewes all came with names-though two were weanlings and two were yearlings when I got them. The little wether I named at birth. They're names are:

Ebony-a black yearling ewe. she's the 'queen' and the one that's been here the longest. Not a real nice coat but threw a great lamb!

Cinders-her little black son. He spent his time curled up where we had burned last spring and looks just as black as the pile of cinders. He's the only one of the blacks that doesn't have reddish tips on his coat. I can't wait to spin that coat-of course he's also the one that's into every pile of brush, under every mouthful of dropped hay...he goes around looking rather bedraggled...what a mess it will be to wash.

Moira-a black weanling ewe. a bit of a ditz-I tease that she was born blonde. Not sure yet about her fleece-looks a little 'fuzzy' but should be lovely to spin.

Jazz- a fawn weanling ewe. a delicate and femine little beauty-a lovey with a goreous lamb coat

And Bridie-a fawn yearling ewe. Pushy with the others and a bit standoffish-unless you have treats-a bit greedy as well. Long staple and luscious fibers...a dream of a fleece on this one.

I won't tell you what they're called when they go after the fruit trees or reach over the fence to get at the garden or push over the waterfowl fences to get into the waterfowl feed or....Shetlands are as much fun as the goats I used to raise! Gotta love 'em.
I hope to breed next season-at least the two fawn ewes since their coats are so fabulous. I'll 'borrow' a ram and hope for silver, white or gray-or morritt would be nice. The breeder I got the last three from had a lamb this year that looked almost calico. I forgot what the name of that color is but it sure was glorious! 
Anyway, all this is to say that with a small flock and the right sheep (and the right treats-I use animal crackers) sheep can be just as friendly as any other pet on the place. At least in my experience-betty


----------



## Shannonmcmom

Our sheep are Ogre - the Ram, Strawberry, Raspberry, Dolly, Dora, Princess, Flower and Bam Bam.

My kids named most of them.

The Goats are Fudgey, Ladybug, Zipper, Tutti, Fruitti, Sweetie, and Munchie.

Dogs are Piddles, George and Fergus ( Gus for short)

Cats are Fizzgig, Quirk, Mama, Cabot, Smokey, T2, Ripley, Pumpkin, Gratis, and Dinosaur

Chickens - supper


----------



## redroving

I had a ewe flock number was 410 so I dubbed her Fortense, which morphed into Fortensia.


----------



## Lora

:baby04: We have 40+ hoofstock and they all have names. They respond to them, too. Rams: Dodge (we thought it was funny, and were somewhat disappointed when we discoverd the unoriginality) Aries, Thor, Deisel, Tejas;
The girls are named for spices (sage, ) flowers (Daisy, Violet, Rose and Hyacynth are actually named after the characters in BBC's Keeping Up Appearences) crepe myrtle, thistle, iris; Our oldest Black Hawaiian ewes are named Lilo and Nani, after the movie Lilo and Stitch (and Lilo's first baby will be named stitch no matter the sex).

I have a bottle baby Boer nanny named Re-baa, her babies will be named after other Country/Western singers like Willie and Dolly.

I have other animals named after Terry Pratchet characters in DiscWorld: I have Peaches and Dangerous Beans, 2 llamas.

I also have Brian Jacques characters from Redwall; I have a nigerian dwarf goat wether named Martin the Warrior.

Cats tend to be named after Star Trek characters - I firmly believe that cats are Klingons.

We have named the Cape Barron Geese Taz and Miss Piggy 

Sorry this is so long, these guys are my children...


----------



## The_Shepherdess

The sheep are Pearl, Lily, Honey, and Val the ram. The dogs are Tasha (came named) and Baron. The goats are Johnny, Kirsten, Samantha, and Baby.
Past dogs: Bo, Choco, Brin.
Past sheep: Pinkie, Snail, Nat, Mal, Boulder, Cherry, Graham, Tim, Tina. (Not all ever, just what I remember.)
Past goats: Domino, Skip and Domino II, Ragdoll, Skipmantha and Dominomantha (guess the mom), Nathanya, Nancy and Dahlia, Dale (billy), Pet and Patty, Spot, Billy, and Charlie, Calvin and Susie, Geronimo and Cream, Buster and Rudy, Julius Caesar, Patches, Josephine and Clara, Miss Pippin and Clementine, Heidi, Rebecca and Rachel, Sarah and Miriam, Providence, Rohane, Mipsy and Onewa, and Talinia. This is a complete and thorough list of all the goats we have ever owned, as set down in our records.
I'll skip the rabbits. Of chickens we have named only a few, these being Lucy, Ruth and Esther.
I love some of the names on here. Getting long, isn't it?


----------



## sheepgal

highlands said:


> Ewe 1.
> Ewe 2.
> Ewe 3...etc.
> 
> I know... so imaginative...
> 
> LOL - I loved reading all of your names, but these three got me! We have three identical Pyrs - One, Two, and Three, since DH can't tell them apart. Our ewes and rams all have numbers, except for Dennis, Katrina, and Rita, so named because they went through the brunt of those hurricanes before relocating here.
> Have a goat named Darlene who rides in my truck with the herding dog. Her picture is on the top left side of my web site's home page. She's a hoot.
> Sunni
> www.m-t-ranch.com


----------



## i2sweeet

We just named ours Mama.. ok, we didn't name her. She came with the name but after so many jr's you kinda stick with it if she alerady has it.

Leona


----------



## Somerhill

We didn't name our Cheviots or crosses, but I do name the Bluefaced Leicesters, since they are registered. My hubby has the Katahdins, and just a few of them have names - mostly due to coloring. Shiner, Tippy, Roana....

The BFL rams get named for Scottish cities - next year is "J", so I've picked out Jedburgh and Johnshaven as possibilities. 

Our BFL rams are Edinborough(Earl), Halkirk(Hal), and Huntley(Chet).

Ewes are Belle, Windy, Liberty, Zenith, Celestia, Sonata, Brenna, Pegasus, Minuet, Serenade, Loraine, Dutchess, Joyenne, Clio, Caliope, Aislinn, Iris Blue, Chrysalis, Aria, Lyric, Carillon, Rianne, Cadence, Nocturne, Madrigal, Arlene, Cameo, Cara.

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## CountryFolks

not sure if these names have been said but some of our sheep are were called 

Honeysuckle
Violet
Pearl
Ellymae
Rosie
Jethro
Blackberry
Muffin
Snowball
Snowflake
Snowball
Piggy
Sugar

:shrug:


----------



## Philip

I'm with you Highlands. Ours are just 'that sheep over there'. They are animals that deserve our care and respect, but they are all animals that will either end up in a sale or being slaughtered for the freezer so it just seems a pointless exercise to name them. We have one that is an old hand-reared ewe that is used mainly as a judas sheep for getting the rest into the yards who gets an occasional piece of bread and a pat (the ram is sometimes known as 'watch out for that stroppy bastard', but thats about it)


----------



## John Hill

My first sheep were named Anne and Betsy, princesses of the time!


----------



## Dutchie

MorrisonCorner said:


> What have you named your sheep?


Harvey.


----------



## John Hill

Strictly speaking, the sheep on our family's farm did not need names as we never spoke to them. All communication was via authorised channels, i.e. we spoke to the dogs and the dogs made our wishes known to the sheep.


----------



## Lisa in WA

We have a very literary based flock. We have Jem and Scout (both 4H ewes) from last summer, along with Miss Maudie and Atticus, and all the Suffolk lambs this year have Harry Potter names (Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw, etc) and Chronicle of Narnia names (Peter, Lucy, Susan,Edmund and Mr. Tumness, etc.) The Southdowns are Dolly, Polly, Olly, Wally, Molly and Blackjack (yes, he's black). The kids do the naming.


----------



## Meg Z

This keeps popping back up, so I'm going to add to it.

Six of our sheep came with names. Isabella, Tina, Ditto, Pam, Pammie,and Lee...General Lee!

When the lambs started coming this spring, the first ewe lamb got named Wonder. The second lamb was a ram lamb, and the other two were ewes. After much thought, we decided to stick to Civil War period names, just for fun. So, the new ram lamb is (General Stonewall) Jackson, and the girls are Rachel and Savannah. Every Army always has wayyy too many generals, right?

Having a 'theme' of sorts will help us, as I'm running out of critter names!
Meg


----------



## punksheepshower

im naming my lambs this year:
houston
stoney

my other lambs were named:
harley
apatche
addicus

ive had a couple hogs named:
sassie
elle mae
ziggy

and theres the steer named:
Sparky!!

the goats:
kenny
rolex
buddy
deer

and youre usualy poultry that smell too much to deserve a name.


----------



## Terry W

I am getting my first sheep next week-- youngster- ram and wether-- Ira and Ernest. good lord! Uncle Ernie. Poppa Ira. How the breeder came up with those names, I have no clue. Since they are rare breed, and the foundation of my flock, i can imagine that a bit down the road I msy be naming the culls such things as "marked down" or "Buyonegetone" Keepers will need names that are easy to remember for other members of the consortium-- So maybe "Keeprs" or "Glue" or "Hanger"

heck, I have a friend named a kitten "Sofa Kitty"-- she and hubby went shopping for a new sofa, saw the kitten. a week later, went to pick up the sofa, tyhe kitten was still there-- she came home with them. I dont dare ask how "Oven" got her name! ( Hmm, nice name for a cull!)


----------



## Hawkfamily

Our two girls are Baaaaa and Baaaaa - real original!

Our big boy is Sydney.


----------



## cathy ann

My sheep's names are Trouble,Pj, Trudy,Gidget, Peebles, Elly May,Peaches,Silly girl Candy and of course my ram name is Naki.


----------



## mathis

We had 4 rams and one ewe this year. We named them Benvolio, Mercutio, Romeo, Montague, and Juliet. Can you tell my daughter studied "Romeo and Juliet" this year and loved it?


----------



## tavia

Our first two Icelandic ewes were Ilka and Milcah
then we had "oil spill", Isabelle, Moses, Fiona, and Isalia (Isa for short)


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Most of mine arent named, but I do have Snowflake, my all white one that was the first born on the farm, Sweet Pea, Trixie and Big Mama. There's Stubby , who has an amputated ear, and Tiny that only weighed 5 lbs at birth, though now she's as big as Big Bertha, who weighed 11.5 lbs

Also Sam the Ram and Lucky ( his wether buddy). 
In the past Ive had Ram-bo and Butt Head but they were invited to a Mexican fiesta


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo

The pet lambs have been Janie, Rika, Kiva, Aasia, Afrika, Mahala, Lion, Curlytop, and Ivory.


----------



## minnikin1

We have a ram named YoYoMaaa. 
Funny, not many folks are into classical music.. when they heard the name, they thought I mispelled Yo Mama.

We have another ram named Boychik, which everyone told me was a sissy name. It's actually a Ukrainian word for boy, so I ignored them. Now that he's older, we're suspecting he's gay and everyone teases me that it was that name...

Last year I got a new ewe I wanted to name Lana and dh said NO! It should be LanaLyn - he he. She doesn't have greasy wool, though. 

We have Ruby Shoes who came here with her name. It makes me want to paint her hooves sparkly red.

Jean Luc was named for Captain Picard, even though we're not really trekkies.

PieEyes has the biggest eyes we've ever seen. 

They all know and answer to their names.


----------



## frazzlehead

Okay, I'll play!

We have Master Jack, the Southdown Ram. As we are on Apple Jack Creek farm it seemed appropriate that he join us! (he had his name before he came here, we love him, he's got such a great temperament).

We got some "mutt" ewes to keep him company - we just call them Mama and Baby, although technically they are Cookie and Bubble. If Cookie has a lamb, we plan to call it Crumb. 

We got new Icelandics this year and they already had names: Natalie and Brownie (who is, you guessed it, brown). The wether lamb (Icelandic/Suffolk) is named Bruce - just cause that seemed like a funny name for a sheep - and the ewe lamb is named Banana Split, as her ear tag pulled loose when it was being put on and so she's got a split ear. We're trying to do the 'letters of the alphabet' thing too - so all this year's lambs are "b" names and next year (first year for lambs being born *here*) will be "c" names.

We had P-Nut, the senior sheep who came here to retire, but she passed on in her sleep last night and has been taken to her final resting place.

While I'm at it, the dogs are named Bob (the Akbash/Maremma - he had his name when we got him, it sure suits him) and McKenzie (the GP puppy) who was named after a very regal looking Akita that my SO knew.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Hah, rather off subject, but I couldn't resist, this is too much fun. I don't have any sheep, so I'll have to share our duck names!

Drakes:

Leo - Silver Appleyard, perfect name for him!
Freckles - Welsh Harlequin
Wilferd - Khaki Campbell
Splash - mutt, black with white splotch on his chest
Clove - WH and KC cross

Ducks:

Lily - Leo's mate, she earned her name from eating the flowers!
Silver and Sassy - Welsh Harlequins, Sassy is so bad 
Ivory - this year's WH baby
Cocoa - beautiful dark Khaki Campbell
Jazzy - lively KC
Caramel - cute kinda golden mutt
Taffy - Caramel's golden daughter
Jet - black duck
Fudge - Jet's chocolate daughter
Miss Magdaline (Maggie) - blue Magpie

oh man, I have this feeling I'm forgetting someone! (yes, we name even the meat ducks and love them all!)


----------



## Shazza

Our first sheep were Pebbles and Bam Bam, which we still have now, Bam Bam is the wether that gets everyone to follow him. Pebbles had Speckles the first year, Pepper the next and now Patches. Then theres Fred the Ram, Sisco the Ram and Bear also a Ram.
Boofhead had Bella last year, Blacky this year....Winnie and Whoopi had Wonday and Wonder...Beauty had Bluie, and Daisy had Dice, and Linen had Charlee and Lace had Archie....we dont mind eating an animal we have named, we are slaughtering 3 ram lambs from last year tommorrow...Dino, Spot and Al.


----------



## james dilley

Leg of lamb. Mutton chops . Ground lamb. All livestock is named after Food.here..


----------



## MaKettle

Mine are a black Welsh Mountain x Shetland cross. All 5 are black and are the same size. Harry has horns. Shy Boy (found out he's a she) has horn nubs. The rest are ?, ?, and ? Thought I'd put different colored collars on them to tell them apart. They had other ideas. Cute, tho'.


----------



## glidergurl03

Shetlands: Jubal (Ram, it means something spiffy in another language...LOL), Willow, Kizzy, Shannon, Holly, Bonnie and Baby. 

Goats: Hanna(pygora, annabelles momma), Annabelle(pygora x nubian, half sister to Lily), Giacamo(a.k.a. Jack or Jacky, nubian, and named Giacamo because EVERY lady loves him ;-) ), Lily(nubian), Midnight(pygmy x nigerian), Gidget(pygmy x nigerian, midnights momma), Billy (so original, pygmy buck)

Just about everything has a name(cattle, horses, cats, peafowl, swans, dogs, housebirds, etc, etc, etc), so I won't go into the rest  lol. 

Everything comes to the infamous white bucket. Giacamo, Lily, Willow and Kizzy come to their names though


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranc

Looks like this topic has sat quet for a while now and seeings I am fairly new to the site I thought I would add the names of our animals. Our kids name them all......

SHEEP
London
Paris
Zoey
Chloey
Daphnie
Clover
Sunshine
Flower
T.J. (nicknamed Big Dumby)
CoCo
Brownie
Tiny (the largest of all of them)
Shake-n-Bake (ram)
Tweety(ram)
(Baabob~ram Aggie~ewe both passed away)

FEEDER PIGS :1pig: 
Spotty
Sir Oinks Alot

POT BELLY PIGS :1pig: 
Moo (male)
Scooby (male)
Tootsie Roll (female)
Ferggie (Fer-Ga-Licious) (female)

GEESE
Angel (female)
Goosie-Goosie (male)
Geesie-Geesie (female)

DUCKS
Lilly
Lolly
Poopsie Poops Alot

CHICKENS :chicken: 
Cotton Candy (rooster)
Nubs (rooster)
Bach (hen)
Cluck (hen)
(and many many others not named yet)

GUNNIEA FOWL
Oliver
Uno
(others not named yet)

DOGSboth female die: 
M.J.
Macy

CATS :benice: 
Momma Kitty
Pirates of the Carribean (call her Pirates for short)
Freaky Freddy (a girls she has no tail)
Booger
Smokey

RABBITS
Elivs
Flumper (like Thumper)
Lucy

Even our fish have names....
No feet
Gimpy
Snorkle
Nasty(alge eatter)
Momma Molly
Squiggy

I am sure I am missing a few animals here and there......

Hopefullly someone is still interested in listing there animals names....
I know it was originally a "sheep" name topic, but I seen some listed other animals as well...


----------



## horsehelper

Names....ok, here we go: You asked for it!
Sheep: 
Katahdin ram ~ Tank (and he is one!)
Katahdin ewes:
Opal
Buffy
Roseanne (A real fatty)
Peaches
Twiggy
M. Plucker
Nosey
Teardrop
Puffball
Twinkle
Dorper / Katahdin cross ewes:
Sprinkles
1/2 & 1/2
Katahdin / Barbado cross ewe ~ Ugly (and she REALLY is)

Then we have Pygmy Goats:
Buck ~ Spock
Does:
Cookie
Koko
Whisper
Sugar 
Snickers
Sundae
Secret

1 OLD Boar goat Doe ~ Chuckles, and the sweetest thing with life rights
Nubian buck ~ KC
Nubian does:
Dora
56
********
China
Dancer
Marble
April
Lola
Dirty Butt (it was a baby thing that stuck)
Lucy
Prissy
Sis
Bubbles
Bluebelle
Freckles


Horses:
Phil 
Libby
Silly
Frisco

Jersey Steers:
Reubin
Rowdy (Goes to freezer camp Jan 10th)
Lunch (now at freezer camp)
Supper

Then we have dogs:
Clyde
Cricket
Toad
Chase 
Ginger
Gus

And Cats:
Emmitt
Lucy
Rita 
Ripples
Rex

Can't forget my Severe Macaw ~ Oliver

I keep asking my DH if I can get a pet...LOL


----------



## Somerhill

This year's rams are "K". Killearn, Kelso, Kames, Kinrossie.
We are keeping 18 ewe lambs:
Ballad, Nell, Iden, Isobel, Allegra, Adagio, Rowan, Royce, Collette, Braith, Bliss, Wallis, Rhythm, Esme, Darcy, Maizie, Moire, Duet, plus 4 we sold - Tempest, Donora, Rhapsody,Taite.

I have next year's names picked out: Rams are Lockerbie & Lochcarron so far.
Ewes so far are: Ilse, Symphony, Chalsie, Saraband, Kipling, Bess, Rylie, Hollis
Vienna, Wilkie, Waite, Cantata ,Sully, Waltz, Nettie, Lynde, Tulle. I hope I need to come up with more names.  

I have a "musical" family line, and the rest are named alphabetically. So Taite and Tulle are sisters (same mother). Bess, Bliss, and Braith are, Iden, Ilse, and Isobel too.

Lisa 
Somerhill Bluefaced Leicesters
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## cathleenc

sheep:
cocoa
mocha
jasmine
bucky
lily

goats
sally
jessie

dogs
barley anne
nali

chickens & turkeys
nameless....


----------



## cjean

Man, there is some really funny stuff in this thread! I like "Rama Lama Ding Dong", and "Rameo and his Ewe-liettes".

We have three Katahdin rams, # 1 is Billy (my daughter loves Scotland, so we always have a Billy, short for William) - #2 and 3 are the twins, Clown and Nemo. 

Our ewes are Blaze (comes to her name), Speck, Sugar, Cocoa, Jalapeno, and Stoop (short for Stupid). We usually name the lambs after some type of spice or seasoning.


----------



## Liese

Our farm family:

Sheep: Ram, Issac 
Wethers: Jester (has horns like), Max, Mr. Darcy, Frank
Ewe: Faye, Fancy & Fiona, Bethany & Kira, Precious, then this yrs girls are Teacup, Emma, Chocolate Drop, Freckles, Betty & Mable (both are real pin-up girls)

Goats: bucks Casey, Zach & Crypy (becaue he's a cryp, so he's a half buck!)
Wethers; Buddy & Amigo
Does; Zoe, Grace, Ellie, Simone, Pauline, Fanny, Gardenia & Iris (they come from a farm with flower names)

Chickens: Roos are Winston, Henri & B Roo (he's a banty)
Hens: Isabel, Mercury & Mercury 2 (both silver grey with winged feet), most though are too similar to name so are just referred to as 
"the girls"

Of course we have Mr & Mrs. D - the Khaki campbell ducks

The Angora rabbits are Ranger & Mr. Bunny

The farm dogs are Ursus (as a pup he looked like a bear cub) and Phoebe


----------



## njredneckgirl

Our Dorset Ram that has been giving us a hard time is named Snuggles.


----------



## eieiomom

Might think about changing his name, as he probably has been referred to as other names by now, LOL ??



njredneckgirl said:


> Our Dorset Ram that has been giving us a hard time is named Snuggles.


----------



## thatcompchick

the sheep list

rams -
MG
Bogart
Cobby

ewes
Jill
Jody
Bubba
Black Pearl
Onyx
and the rest have #'s... only so many names you can come up with for all black sheep ;-) The feeder rams are - 'that ramling over there' or 'freezer' or 'dinner' <eek>

My goats I used to name in themes...now I'm just lucky to come up with original names. All of them have names though...I used to name all my chickens too ROFL.

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Somerhill

Hey Andrea- here are some names that have black in their meaning. I like to use babynames.com  
BLACK 
BLAKENEY 
BRAITH 
CEARA 
CIARA 
CIARAN 
DONOVAN 
DOOLEY 
DOUGLAS 
DWAYNE 
FERRARI 
GUADALUPE 
HUYEN 
JETT 
KEIR 
KEIRA 
KIRA 
KISHAN 
KISTNA 
KRISHNA 
LAYLA 
LEILA 
LEYLA 
MELANEY 
MELANIA 
MELANIE 
MELANION 
MELINDA 
MERLE 
MONTENEGRO


----------



## thatcompchick

LOL!!! Thanks!

I'll go ask old 705 if she prefers Jett or Leila ;-p My husband will REALLY think I've jumped off the ledge.

I do think I'll start coming up with something for at least their registration papers ;-) Mebbee I'll hit you up in the spring when all the girls lamb ;-)

Andrea


----------



## njredneckgirl

Yes eieiomom I now call him Evil Snuggles, Devil Ram and sometimes a few other things I can't type into this post.


----------



## orphy

Well I have 1 ram named Jerry Lee, he has a part in the middle of his head and 2 white socks on his back feet.
The girls were origionally named Gladys Knight and the pips, I kept Gladys she is all black, and named the others Dotty, cause she has one dot on her back hip, Mitsy, and Buffy who looks just like Mitsy only Buffy has a tail. LOL.
I had 1 ewe lamb born this spring to Gladys, she is colored like a holstien cow so I named her Dairyair. I don't name the wethers so that when I butcher I can just eat Lamb.


----------



## RandB

If anyone is still reading this,
Here are the current sheep:

GIRLS -
Blackie, ******, Patches, Mopsy, Splashette, Sugar, White-tail, CoCo, Fawny, Freckles

BOYS -
Rascal
Bungee (he got a bungee cord stuck in his mouth when little)
Horny - (not what you think - he is the only sheep with little horn buds on his head!)


----------



## kath2003

Our sheep are Barney and Thelma Lou, and Otis Cambell, and Aunt Bee


----------



## Starsmom

We currently have a ewe named Ethel and a Ram named Bruiser. In the past we have had: Beau & Luke...Robert & Raymond, Lucy and Fred. As you can see, my son has had a theme to the ones he names...except Bruiser...he got that because he was a BIG FELLA!


----------



## Ross

Just keeping this thread current so its not pruned


----------



## jerzeygurl

the ones born here that we named 

are _wool_verine(he looks like the comic book character(reverse, black with white mutton chops)

chester-short for rochester cause ive now decided on a literary theme 

jellybelly and cleopatra(has black eyeliner)

and puddin cause she is brown like pudding


----------



## Blossomgapfarm

Our 3 newest lambs are Curly Sue, Rambler and Little Girl. 
Our 2 new puppies are Honey Bear Hagrid and Miss Matilda May.
Our 1 new rabbit is Narcissa.


----------



## fiddlerswife

I don't have them yet, but we're considering Simon (black Babydoll) and Garfunkel (white Babydoll), Funky for short. 

This won't be decided until after we've met and get an idea of their personalities. Sometimes the critters sort of name themselves, after all.


----------



## emptycupranch

My suffolk girls are Daisy, Granny, Nellie, Maizie, and Patches. The ram is Warf (used to be Rambo but I changed it when I bought him because he looks like a klingon)


----------



## thequeensblessing

We had, Adam, and Exodus for rams, and Eve, Ruth, Naomi, Mary, Beth, Zilpah, Rachael, Rebecca, and Hagar for ewes.
Then, our weathers were snickers, kisses, pat (peppermint patty), mars, and kitkat.


----------



## cathleenc

couldn't resist a pun -
Lester, our ram, is of course.... a border leicester
Peter, our buck, is of course..... a rabbit

probably our favorite names are the Hanks (yes, plural). In tribute to Hank Williams Sr. & Hank Williams Jr.

the granddaddy rooster is Hank Sr. All the younger roos, parentage does not matter, and called little Hanks. You know, Hanks just have a hard time behaving.....


----------



## ajaxlucy

Every spring we have a lamb naming party. The guests submit their ideas, and at the end of the party we vote.

This year's names are:
Little Brown (winner of the lamb derby)
Mutt & Jeff (twin ramlambs)
Gertrude and Nelly (twin ewelambs)
Andresheky (??)


----------



## kirsten

#2, spot, tan, #9, #10, Finny, Baby, more #'s- then #10-18, #10-19 etc..
A ram I used and raised was Junior.


----------



## shanzone2001

I named mine Hank, Dolly, Waylon, and Willie!!!


----------



## FrontPorch

Mine are Sophia, Dorothy, Blanche and Rose.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

FrontPorch said:


> Mine are Sophia, Dorothy, Blanche and Rose.


And they have golden fleeces....

Peg


----------



## ajaxlucy

We have a ram named Inigo Montoya. These days, he spends a lot of time sparring with another ram Count Rugen (for anyone who remembers the "Princess Bride" movie).


----------



## LaManchaPaul

I only have goats now, but The Former Herd:
Ram:
Star
Baabe

Ewes:
Maaaaa
Whitetail (looks like a deer)
Dorper (yea)
Luna
Newewe


----------

